# Halloween Quilt Drawing



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am in the process of making a Halloween Ragtime quilt. If you respond on this thread your name will be entered into the drawing for it. You must respond by midnight on Oct 27, 2014.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll bite  But what is a ragtime quilt?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Boosting this thread so it stays closer to the top of the page.

Deadna, a Ragtime quilt is a quilt on which the seams are made to stand up on the right side of the quilt. After all the seams are done, they are clipped in little strips that once washed fray up a little and make a nice border around each block. The back side of the quilt is smooth and the advantage of this kind of quilt is that each block is quilted as you sew them together so there is no expense of getting a quilt top quilted by someone else.

This is a picture of the first two row laying next to each other on my design board. Notice how the seams stand up?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oh my gosh...I LOVE it!!! 

you always make the coolest stuff. because of YOU, i am obsessed with the Ghastlies...lol


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Woot! Sounds like fun to me! Good luck to all.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

That is just beautiful! While I have no luck with these, just don't want to give up the opportunity either! Thank you!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a great gesture! Would love to have it.

Thank you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I would love to own some of your works of art sweetie , put me in.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oooo, I'm in, I love your stuff.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wickedlywillingwench, as you can tell with my icon I am obsessed with it too.

PMTT everyone will have an equal chance. I am going to put each name on a folded slip of paper and have my husband draw out the winning name. That person will then be private messaged for their address infomation. I am hoping to have the quilt in the mail the morning of Oct 28th.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ghouliet, a rag quilt with the ghastlies is on my agenda for next year, too. = Of course, i first need to learn how to do it. 

I am sure the lucky recipient will be tickled spitless.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Count me in too...amazing.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> Wickedlywillingwench, as you can tell with my icon I am obsessed with it too.
> 
> PMTT everyone will have an equal chance. I am going to put each name on a folded slip of paper and have my husband draw out the winning name. That person will then be private messaged for their address infomation. I am hoping to have the quilt in the mail the morning of Oct 28th.


Oh I know! I didn't mean to imply that at all! My luck just sucks, that's all! LOL!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

count me in, please... it is so wonderful of you to share the Halloween spirit (and your hard work) like this!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

PMTT, I did not take it that way either, I just wanted everyone to know how this will work. lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

If I pay for shipping, may I join in?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

When I saw "Halloween ragtime quilt", the first thing that came to mind was this:


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Ohhhh, count me in. It would be a honor to own it.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I would love to own a piece of your art. You make such beautiful quilts. I wasn't blessed with the ability to sew straight nor cut but I always have wanted to learn the art of quilting.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

yeaaah...I would love to be cuddled up in a Halloween quilt. yes please.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for doing this. It looks boo-tiful. Count me in. Hope you have a Happy Halloween!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

MsMeeple said:


> If I pay for shipping, may I join in?


The only requirement to have your name added to the kitty is posting in this thread MsMeeple so you are in. I will be paying the postage, this is a free drawing to everyone who wants to enter it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> When I saw "Halloween ragtime quilt", the first thing that came to mind was this:



LOVE it! Unfortunately, I am not at all musical. lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

ohh me too!! I loved the quilt you made, I remember thinking I wish I could make that..and thats one thing I can not do well, is sew!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Thought everyone might like to see how far I have come with the quilt so far. The first three rows are cut, quilted, assembled and attached to one another. The fourth row is cut and quilted but not sewn together or attached yet to the first three rows. The rest of the blocks are just cut out. This will be finished in plenty of time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Thought everyone might like to see how far I have come with the quilt so far. The first three rows are cut, quilted, assembled and attached to one another. The fourth row is cut and quilted but not sewn together or attached yet to the first three rows. The rest of the blocks are just cut out. This will be finished in plenty of time.


it looks amazing so far


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

makes me smile..reminds me of 2 things I love..Halloween and my Grandma who used to make quilts! (she tried to teach me things when I was young..but I was to hard headed back then) now I wish I'd have listened and I could make quilts, crochet and make crochet rugs! lol


----------



## Unlucky the Loser (Sep 24, 2014)

The quilt is very nice. And you are very generous as well as talented.

As someone else said, the quilt reminds me of my grandmother and Halloweens spent at her house as a child. Thank you for bringing back fond memories!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Just a thought....I wonder if today we'll have a surge of new members that are coming out of lurkedom to get in on this!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im in, It is so Beautiful!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping the thread to get it to the top again. I have been working on a couple more rows, it won't be long before I will be able to post a picture of the finished quilt.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumpity, Bump, Bump...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I finished two more rows on the quilt. I only have two more rows to sew. Then comes the clipping.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I have always admired anyone who has the patience for sewing! Can't wait to see the finished quilt!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oooh! It's looking so lovely!! I'd love a Halloween quilt...I'll toss my name in the hat! Good luck to everyone who is putting their names in for this!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouliet, it looks fabulous. Who was it during the main reaper who said they never thought people would want a quilt for a reaper gift? I don't think it was you, I thought it was someone else. I guess this proves we all would. LOL


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

im the goddess, I said no one had ever put quilt on their want list. I sent one to my victim because she said she liked handmade items and I figured a quilt qualified as that. I am just glad I did not know my victim quilted because I would have assumed she had already had a Halloween quilt. lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am going to dig some in my fabric stash and see how a small purple and then a black border might look on this...hummmm.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh I LOVE it! Put my name in the hat please! How generous of you!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I would love to win a beautiful quilt from you but I never win anythign could quite possibly have something to do with the fact I was born on the 13th.LOL So congrats luck to who ever does win .


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Count me in, please. I would love this!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, I would be honored to own a Ghouliet piece.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping this thread to the top of the page.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh how cool, i love this...what a great person you are!!! this is wonderful


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

<3 this so much. I love Halloweentime.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ghouliet said:


> Boosting this thread so it stays closer to the top of the page.
> 
> Deadna, a Ragtime quilt is a quilt on which the seams are made to stand up on the right side of the quilt. After all the seams are done, they are clipped in little strips that once washed fray up a little and make a nice border around each block. The back side of the quilt is smooth and the advantage of this kind of quilt is that each block is quilted as you sew them together so there is no expense of getting a quilt top quilted by someone else.
> 
> This is a picture of the first two row laying next to each other on my design board. Notice how the seams stand up?


OH that is nice,thanks for explaining  I tried a quilt once when I was a teen. I kind of got carried away on the size to where I didn't even have floor space big enough to lay it out and tie the little yarn knots so I gave up...LOL!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Your work is magnificent! I would love to have your beautiful quilt. Thank you for offering it up in this contest.


----------



## Halloween_Hippie (Jun 26, 2014)

that looks lovely. i would love to receive this


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I love cuddly quilts. Also, this is such a nice, generous gesture!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumpity Bump.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

oh wow that looks awesome!!!! I bet it warm too lol I like blankets lol I always have one on even in the summer time lol


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

This is very generous of you Ghouliet. Reminds me of my mother absolutely loved quilting. I'm sure whoever the lucky recipient is will love it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Decided to add this fabric into the mix, and also use it as a border. It will mean ripping out a square from what I have already sewn and the added time to put on a border but I think it put the quilt over the top and makes it look more finished.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh, I'd love to be in the running for this! Thank you for your generosity Ghouliet! It's gorgeous!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oooh! Good luck on winning everybody!

And thank you Ghouliet for being so generous!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This thread needs another bump before I go back to my sewing room.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

That's awesome! You're awesome for doing this! Crossing my fingers.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Very Awesome Ghouliet!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumpity Bump Bump.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

That is beautiful! I would love to be entered


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

That's beautiful. I love quilts, would love to win this one! Thank you


----------



## AaronRA (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

what a super cool thing to do!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool! I'm in & thanks for doing this!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, what a wonderful thing you are doing! you do wonderful work.I would adore one of your quilts!!!!


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> Boosting this thread so it stays closer to the top of the page.
> 
> Deadna, a Ragtime quilt is a quilt on which the seams are made to stand up on the right side of the quilt. After all the seams are done, they are clipped in little strips that once washed fray up a little and make a nice border around each block. The back side of the quilt is smooth and the advantage of this kind of quilt is that each block is quilted as you sew them together so there is no expense of getting a quilt top quilted by someone else.
> 
> This is a picture of the first two row laying next to each other on my design board. Notice how the seams stand up?


That is awesome!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Progress Report: I have the body of the quilt completely sewn, the stripe border cut out and half of the back black border. Tomorrow I will finish cutting out the black border and cut the batting for the border. I will probably also get a good portion of the border quilted tomorrow too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This is the final layout of the squares on the body of the quilt. I am now starting the assemble the border pieces. Let me know if you want to see a close-up of any of the fabrics in this 
,


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Got the first long side border sewn on.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

How did I miss this thread??? Count me in!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you kidding me! That's crazy generous! I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Also...I came here initially thinking this was a pattern for a quilt you were working on...haha my idea of "drawing" was way off lol


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Dang, you work fast. I started a farmyard quilt three years ago, and it is still in the closet. Whenever I hit a snag, I put something away. I have a closet full of started projects. Maybe that will be my New Year's resolution, to finish a few projects.

You do beautiful work. How long have you been making quilts?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

In post #68 it looks like you have something on the side of the quilt. Is that for holding it in place, or stretching it?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LoVe the colors!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Scareme, I have been sewing since I was in 3rd grade but quilting for only about 5 years. In picture 68, if you are referring to the two silver brackets at the top, those are brackets that attach my design wall to my quilting studio wall.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> Also...I came here initially thinking this was a pattern for a quilt you were working on...haha my idea of "drawing" was way off lol



I only thought of that interpretation after I had posted the thread. I wish I had named is Halloween Quilt Give Away. lol


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

That looks great! I love the pattern.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping to keep this where people can find it. I have the two outside borders (longest ones) sewn on the quilt and one of the short ones asembled in a row but not sewn onto an end.

Next, I will assemble the other short border and probably wait till morning to sew them on. This afternoon I had best get looking for my ragtime quilt scissors.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Update: All the borders are sewn in place. I still need to stitch around the outside edge and once that is done I can begin clipping. I see a movie marathon in my future tonight...


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Count me in! The quilt looks great!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a beautiful, kind and inspiring thing to do! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

As somebody who owns a lot of things that Ghouliet has quilted over the years, I can guarantee that you won't be disappointed! She makes awesome stuff.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, Lil Ghouliette just wanted to comment but not be included in the drawing,


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'd be a moron not to enter. Put my name in, and thank you. 

This sort of talent and generosity is rare, and you deserve all praise, Ghouliet.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm in, thanks for the nice gesture


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Ooooh, I'll enter for the drawing, it looks awesome. Do you need my real name?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

ichasiris said:


> Ooooh, I'll enter for the drawing, it looks awesome. Do you need my real name?


No, all you need to do to enter the drawing is post in this forum and you have done that. The winner will be sent a private message and I will get whatever info I need to mail the quilt then. I am hoping to have the quilt in the mail the morning of the 28th of Oct.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Update: I am working on clipping the very outside edge of the quilt tonight and once that is done I will toss the quilt in my washer so it will fray up nicely.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Coolio! I've never even owned a quilt, I hope I win the drawing! It's so nice, Ghouliet!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The quilt is finished. I washed it so all the cuts would fray and accent each block. What do you think?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love it, it is beautiful! I want it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my goodness.... That is fantastic. Count me in, I would be thrilled to have one of your pieces!!!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

It is so awesome O_O


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

_


Deadna said:



I'll bite  But what is a ragtime quilt?

Click to expand...

_A friend of mine has made several rag time quilts - I just love the shredded edges - reminds me of an old chenille bedspread. 
Unfortunately for me she also has a long waiting list of family members waiting for one of their own. 

So PLEASE enter my name in the draw! 
What a great and thoughtful idea Ghouliet! 

Example of a denim ragtime quilt


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Your ragtime quilt turned out fabulous! Looks like it would make a great table top cover too!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is Awesome and the only thing more awesome is your generosity!!


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the quilt


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

So far 54 people have signed up to be in the quilt give-a-way. Thanks to everyone for all the complements. I am pleased with the way the quilt came out and am eager to find out who I will be sending it to. I found a box in my garage that is fits in so it will be ready to mail as soon as the drawing is over. There are only two more days to sign up for the quilt, today and tomorrow. Good Luck to everyone, you have all made me feel so wonderful with all your comments. 

Here is a last look at the finished quilt. BTW even the back of the quilt has a design but you will have to wait for the winner to show you.


----------



## Halloween_Hippie (Jun 26, 2014)

you did a really god job on it!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

this is beautiful and amazing! count me in!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I just love this quilt! This is such a generous thing for you to offer. Are you drawing tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> I just love this quilt! This is such a generous thing for you to offer. Are you drawing tonight or tomorrow?


People can post a comment to this thread until midnight on the 27th of October. The morning of the 28, I will do a random drawing of a name from the names of people who posted on this thread. That person will be privately messaged and asked for his or her address. I am hoping to have the quilt in the mail the morning of the 28th but it will depend on how quickly the winner sends me their address.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want sweetie, to save time, I'll just go ahead and send you my address now. Just kidding. The only time I ever won anything was second place in a pie baking contest at work. Your quilt is beautiful, and I'm sure the winner will treasure it, and I will hate him/her. lol


----------



## Ghostly Gal (Aug 5, 2014)

The quilt is beautiful! Count me in!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd like to enter please . That is gorgeous!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice quilt.

If I win, it will get a place of honor in my casket.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! That's beautiful! I wish I had the patience (and the eyesight!!) to be able to do that. My Great Grandmother made lace and such. I still have some of her things. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping to give everyone a chance.


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Wow! That's beautiful! I wish I had the patience (and the eyesight!!) to be able to do that. My Great Grandmother made lace and such. I still have some of her things. Thanks for sharing!


Wow! The quilt is beautiful! Please count me in!


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

Count me in, Please.
It reminds me of the quilts my mom use to make.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Count me in as well please. That's one beautiful quilt and I'm positive my wife would flip over it.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh less then 12 hours to go!!


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

Would love to be counted in, as well. Thank you! Beautiful quilt! Hats off the lucky winner!


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't been posting much lately but I would still like in on this offer. Ghouliet, sure a nice quilt and such a nice give away, thank you.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, my gosh. What a gorgeous quilt & lovely soul. I'm having the Monday-est of Mondays and decided to take a quick break. Seeing this thread and your kindness & generosity completely made my day. Good luck to all! Can't wait to see the design on the back, so I hope whoever wins posts pics soon!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumping this thread to get it to the top of the page


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

NormalLikeYou said:


> Oh, my gosh. What a gorgeous quilt & lovely soul. I'm having the Monday-est of Mondays and decided to take a quick break. Seeing this thread and your kindness & generosity completely made my day. Good luck to all! Can't wait to see the design on the back, so I hope whoever wins posts pics soon!



Hummm, just in case they don't perhaps I should take a picture of the back. Thank you for posting this, it made my day too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Stringy_Jack said:


> I haven't been posting much lately but I would still like in on this offer. Ghouliet, sure a nice quilt and such a nice give away, thank you.


You are welcome and anybody who posts on the Halloween Quilt Drawing thread can get in on the offer even if it their very first post ever.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Ooooh add me please that quilt is fantastic!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks again Ghoulet this is so kind of you . I wish everyone luck and I had to post on page 13 since it is such a lucky number.LOL


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Count me in. Looks great!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes it is a very kind & generous thing to do.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

It is 6:28 here this drawing will end at midnight Pacific time. In the morning I a random name will be picked and I will send them a private message. I am hoping to get the package mailed in the morning since I have other errands to do for my party Oct 30th.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping before I go to bed for the night. I want this to stay on the front page for four and half more hours.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Good juju to me!!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is just such a nice thing to do. Especially this time of year when everyone here has so much to do in general.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So exciting! I wonder who will win?! It's such an awesome quilt...one of us will be a very lucky person, for sure! Thanks for giving us all the chance to win it, Ghouliet!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I wonder who it will be and if they have received the PM yet? It's still early where ghouliet is.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

She's probably still in bed!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who participated. It made me feel so go that so many of you wanted the quilt I made. The winner is...dee14399 Congratulations.

On a side note, I am sending a pair of Halloween Pillowcases to a second person...MichaelMeyers1


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

oooh! luckies! 

congrats, dee and MM1!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations guys!!!! Yay!!!!! Happy Halloween and Thank you so much Ghouliet!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So very cool and a big Congrads to the winners. 
So very cool of you to do ghouliet


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So very cool and a big Congrads to the winners. 
So very cool of you to do ghouliet


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations...dee14399 and MichaelMeyers1! As promised, I hate you.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratulations Dee14399! Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations Dee14399!! Lucky you. Please post pics of the other side so we can all bask in it's beauty 

MM1 congrats to you. You will not be disappointed!! I am the lucky recipient of a set of pillow cases from Ghouliet! They are on the bed right now. Still have my eyes out for neon green king sheet to use as a bed spread during the Halloween season to complement them.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am so beyond excited!! Thank you so much Ghouliet! I will post pictures as soon as I get it. 
What a awesome thing for you to do.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

congrats Dee14399!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am just tickled I won. This truly makes my Halloween so special!
Everyone on this Fourm just blows me away with their talent and generosity.
I Love this place


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Congrats, dee14399!!! Congrats to you, too, MichaelMeyers1!! Two super lucky winners! Happy Halloween everyone!!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats Dee14399!!! I know you will give it a great home.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats Dee!!


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Alright, alright! Way to go, Dee!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Dee!!!! Beautiful quilt!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

!Congrats to both of you and a special thanks to Ghouliette in all our behalf for being offered a chance to win! This forum [email protected]


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

dee14399 said:


> I am just tickled I won. This truly makes my Halloween so special!
> Everyone on this Fourm just blows me away with their talent and generosity.
> I Love this place


Congrats I know it will keep you cozy .


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm sure they will cherish them for a very long time. Congratulations guys. Enjoy.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is SOO EXCITING!! I just logged onto the forum after a few days of crazy work and saw a PM from Ghouliet!! This has just made my DAY!!!! Thank you so much!! Im so touched!!! I am super excited about the pillow cases as I bought a pair several years back when Target had AWESOME halloween items. Well after several years of using and washing, they are not in the greatest shape. I hated to part with them so I have been using them...and now I will have a beautiful new pair thanks to Ghouliet! The generosity of this form truly is amazing! I will post pics as soon as I get them!!! HAPPY HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Enjoying seeing hiw every piece is coming together fangtastic job


----------

